# Help with huge pores



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 26, 2007)

I have read a couple of threads on here about pores, but all the ones I read either said don't apply foundation where you have large pores or to use a special night cream moisturizer. I was wondering if anyone applys anything to their pores that isn't a moisturizer. I have large pores, but I use coconut oil at night as my moisturizer, so I don't need a night cream moisturizer. Or if anyone has any tips to shrick these bad boys.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 26, 2007)

I heard that getting regular facials can reduce the size of pores. I have never had a facial, but I heard they were fantastic!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 26, 2007)

I apply lemon juice on my pores at night and within a few days they look way smaller!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 26, 2007)

Do you apply it with a cotton ball? Do you have to wash it off the next morning?


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi,

Try searching for threads that talk about toners, astringents or methods on shrinking (or closing) your pores.

When using a toner or astringent, it's best to use one that's alcohol free.






Good luck. :sunshine:


----------



## Sophia (Apr 27, 2007)

Try a lotion/toner with BHA in, like Paula's Choise BHA 1% or 2% gel/lotion or liquid, or Clinique's Clarifying Lotion in fact the Mild one and the #3 have BHA in, the Mild one has no alcohol and it has only a 0.5% and the #3 is way stronger with alcohol and it has 2% BHA in, wich is better, but it can irritate you so first try samples!


----------



## katee (Apr 27, 2007)

IS Clinical Active Serum gave me something I NEVER expected - virtually poreless skin! I've never stuck with a product as long as I have this one. It isn't cheap but I really think it's worth it.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 27, 2007)

I just ordered a sample of the Paula's Choice BHA, so I will have to see how this works out for me once I receive it.

If anyone else has any suggestions of products they have used to shrink pores, I greatly appreciate the help!!


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 30, 2007)

Clarins just came out with a pore minimizing serum that works wonders. It costs $45 but it is well worth the money.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 30, 2007)

I like Clinique Pore Minimizer. Although...you know what they say, you can't really shrink the size of your pores, unfortunately.


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 30, 2007)

here is an idea befor you use the foundetion take a ice cube and rub it on your face the pores will be smallr for like 40 min and than put the foundation


----------



## CubNan (Apr 30, 2007)

I use Murad's and love it.


----------



## cintamay (Apr 30, 2007)

Big or small pores are genetic, like the thickness of your hair. Once the pore is big, there's no way to reverse it. The only way you can minimise your pores for good is to follow a strict skin care routine. Some people say that toners are a waste of time, whereas others swear by them. Also some masks can help. Your skin my also be dehydrated which is causing your pores to look enlarged.

Heres simple mask to help Minimize your pores:

Ingredients:

1 Egg

2 drops of lime juice

How to make the Mask:

Only use 2/3 of the Egg York, mix with lime juice, then apply it on your face(avoid eyes area) for 15 mins, rinse with cool water.


----------



## chameleonmary (Apr 30, 2007)

It is great to use with makeup to give it that extra staying power...

I also swear by regular microdermabrasion treatments, i can't do them anymore cos I am on Roaccutane but when I did them monthly the whole skin texture improved!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks for all your help!!


----------



## onthebeach (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't think anything can actually shrink pore size, BUT keeping them cleaned out diminishes their appearance, so they look smaller. I have fairly large pores so I use some form of salicylic acid to keep them cleaned out. Then I also use a primer over my sunblock to make them virtually disappear. I used to use Smashbox primer, but lately I've been saving hoops of $$ using Monestat anti-chafing gel as a primer...I love it!! The ingredients are just about the same and I truly can't tell the difference in the way the products feel....okay, I'm rambling! Sorry! hahaha


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 30, 2007)

Where do you buy the Monistat anti-chafing gel?


----------



## onthebeach (Apr 30, 2007)

It's actually located in the feminine hygiene section of most pharmacies, Target, etc.. It's meant to be used to help with skin friction or clothing causing friction, but the ingredients are pretty much the same as Smashbox primer IMO. I was also on another website forum where we were discussing it and one of the gals there had her chemist brother look at it and he agrees...it really close! Anyway, it's like $5 and is an awesome primer regardless of what it was intended for.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 3, 2007)

I have never used a foundation primer. I bought some of this Monistat today. Do you just apply it kinda like a moisturizer and let it dry or how do you suggest using it for a primer? How many layers?


----------



## onthebeach (May 3, 2007)

You would put it on right before your foundation, lightly apply about the same amount as you would your moisturizer in the places on your face you want to smooth out. Let it dry for a couple of minutes, then proceed with the rest of your routine. Let me know how you like it!!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 3, 2007)

Hey dreamgirl quick question - isnt coconut oil very heavy on the pores? Do you find it clogs them? The thought of anything oil-based on my face makes me cringe!


----------



## AngelaB (May 3, 2007)

I use an in-home microderma twice a week and occasionally a toner with salicylic. acid (never on the same day as the microderma). Both have worked quite well at minimizing the appearance of large pores for me.

As someone said previously, you can't permanently reduce the size of them, but you can keep them clean which reduces how noticeable they are.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 3, 2007)

Coconut oil has really hydrated my face. It makes my skin feel more healthy and smooth. It hasn't contributed to my larg pores. If you haven't already, you should check out the coconut oil thread.


----------



## kokil (May 3, 2007)

clean ur skin with a regular face wash........and apply a mixture of tomatoes,honey,turmeric powder,clay mud (multani mitti),chandan powder,besan and tulsi leaves.sometimes u can even add a little bit of lemon drops.do this regularly every alternate day ....anytime of the day .....maybe in the evenings......


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 4, 2007)

yeah i apply it with a cotton ball, you can leave it on overnight and rinse off in the morning but dont apply moisturiser over where you have put the lemon juice.


----------



## Solimar (May 4, 2007)

I use a 2% BHA, and I can't even see them anymore. Best thing I ever used.


----------



## katee (May 4, 2007)

I had pretty much lost hope of dealing with the pores on my nose. Then, I started using IS CLinical Active Serum (my skincare regimen is IS Clinical based). The result was skin that is now clear, toned and virtually poreless! Fair warning though - the stuff is expensive.

Also, I recently started using a microfibre cloth on my face for cleansing. You don't use ANY cleanser at all - just water and the cloth. I have oily skin and really was sceptical but it's FANTASTIC. It literally looks as if I've done the equivalent of microdermabrasion.

I've learned alot about what does and does not clog pores. Alot of what I thought I could NOT use because my skin is oily turned out to be products that I could INDEED use. I just had to learn the difference between oily and the amount of moisture one's skin needs.

Right now, I'm also using something called all-in-1 facial elixir from Bella Pelle Skincare. The stuff is LOADED with tamarind seed extract and I have to say I love this stuff. Tamarind seed extract is a humectant that apparently holds 10 times as much moisture as Hyaluronic Acid. I find it to be awesome stuff. I would definitely keep an eye out for any AND all products that have it as an active ingredient. You can get the elixir at xxxspameditedbymodxxx . They also have a toner with the tamarind seed extract in it.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (May 4, 2007)

Where do you get the microfiber cloths? So you just wet the cloth and wipe off your makeup without any cleanser or anything on the cloth? I have never heard of this and it sounds quite interesting, so I must check it out.


----------



## katee (May 4, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with the results. Here's the link and the description/instructions....

The Micro Fiber Cleansing Cloth - A Powerful Exfoliating Tool | Skin, Use, Cloth, Microfiber, Cleansing | NCN Pro Skincare


----------



## Jenny3 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been using the naturalis scar treatment for my acne scars and I have responded very well, healing my scar and reducing them ( less visible).

I figured if their product is good for the scarring skin, my guess is that their Pore reducer should help you also.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm so glad that i came across this post - i hate my pores. i swear that a small car could drive in mine!


----------



## NatashaVirmani (Jul 22, 2007)

well i know that a lot of you are curious about this, and i'm not sure if anyone is aware, but there is something that does reduce pore size, and not just daily. If you get laser treatments called a Photo Facial, you will see a SIGNIFICANT improvement not only in pore size, but also any redness in your skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetface18 (Jul 22, 2007)

check out this girl's page that i found...

ricebunny's Xanga Site

she recently had a post on reducing pores..she uses an electric toothbrush!


----------



## rodenbach (Jul 22, 2007)

That certainly is creative of her! I'm curious to try it, but I suspect her lovely poreless skin is due more to genetics than using an electric toothbrush to exfoliate.

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## CubNan (Jul 26, 2007)

I tried this today using a facial brush. Like a face scrub brush with my regualar Murad AHA/BHA exfoliating cleanser. Worked wonders on my nose. Noticable difference. More so than just using the cleanser by itself.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Jul 27, 2007)

Getting medium glycolic peels and other medium peels really do work. PCA peels (PCA Advanced Skin Care) really work awesome. If you can find someone in your area that does this brand of peels it is well worth it. It has helped my skin greatly. I can't do them now cause I am pregnant but as soon as this baby pops out I am getting another one. I usually get one every 2 months. The estician (sp?) will tell you which one would be the best for you.


----------



## monniej (Jul 27, 2007)

lately i've been using dermalogica daily microfoliant (about one week) and i'd swear that my pores are tightening. could be my imagination, but my skin does look much smoother. i'm totally loving this product!


----------



## Elenor (Jul 28, 2007)

I didn't ever try anything; figured I was just stuck with large pores on my nose. Recently (the past 6-7 months?), I've been using mineral makeup foundation pretty much every day (but not any with bismuth oxy-whatever). I am not reliable about moisturizing -- I do use Oil of Olay Regenerist four days a week (Mon-Thurs) after swimming at the Y (chlorine, yuck!), but pretty much nothing otherwise. I almost never wash my face (except at the Y with Burt's Bees Mint soap), nor do I wash the mineral make-up off. (I didn't use any make-up before starting with the (wonderful!) mineral makeup. Imagine my surprise, when I looked (sparked by a discussion here) and found my pores were half what they were or smaller! I attribute it to the mineral make-up -- cause nothing else has changed.

Elenor


----------



## Jankava (Jul 28, 2007)

I am cursed with foundation sucking large pores. Two things really help. Neutrogena Microdermabrasion system (I buy the refil pads on Ebay) and a foundation primer by Lumene that you can only get at at CVS drugstore which is about $10.00. Moisturize first then the primer. It will probably do the same thing as the Monostat stuff and I will buy that next and try. The Lumene primer is a smaller tube and won't make people wonder why you carry it in your makeup bag. Always moisturze first. The best foundation has been Cover Girl Tru-Blend in the pump container. I also use the tru-blend compact then follow up with light a dusting of neutorgena minerals foundation powder (brush in tube). Avon has/had a "wrinkle stick" a solid stick that fills in (it does not) fine lines but it does work wonders for pores on your nose. Avon Anew it was. About the size of a sharpie pen and twists up. The Neutorgena Minerals work as a touch up because with large pores the foundation wears off the surface of the skin but remains in the pores and probably any brand mineral sort of blends it.


----------



## KatieM (Jul 29, 2007)

Paula's Choice 2% BHA has helped a ton! I've been using it for a month now, and my skin has never looked better!


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

After you wash your face a good toner should work. One with salicylic acid.


----------



## Carly (Jul 30, 2007)

After washing your fash with warm/hot water just splash some cold water over your face, it's supposed to shrink your pores.


----------



## lladyrain (Jul 31, 2007)

Retinoids/tretinoin should help, as would AHAs/BHAs/PHAs (e.g. from Neostrata). Laser treatments help to some extent, though a dermatologist told me that only YAG lasers would show actual results.


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

im a combination to oily skin i was wondering will you not get larger pores by adding vco?


----------



## NeptuneSky (Sep 8, 2007)

Glycolic has helped me tons with my large pores. It makes them appear to be smaller (since nothing can actually permanently shrink them.)

BHA is good for cleaning out my pores and making sure my sin is hydrated helps as well.

Since I have oily / acne prone skin the products I use dry my skin out. If I don't use a moisturizer my skin will overproduce oil and my nose/ cheek area becomes more oily and clogged so I am now using a good oil free moisturizer.


----------



## amanda28 (Sep 8, 2007)

I beleive so.


----------



## boutchou (Sep 12, 2007)

Aspirin Masks!! Crush about 5 aspirins and mix it with some water or honey and apply it on your face. But don't do it more than twice a week or you'll get sick! Trust me it works.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree that exfoliating and keeping the pores clean help them to 'shrink', I use coconut oil on my combination skin and I find it sinks in nicely and doesn't make my t-zone greasy. I can't say the coconut oil has made my pores smaller but they seem smaller so I know it has had a negative affect.

Oh and the electric toothbrush method seems like a more hi-tech version of my facial brush (from The Body Shop)!


----------

